# Does Uber / Lyft 1099s Mess Up Retirement (SSD/SSDI/ Pensions, Etcetra)?



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I see a lot of elderly folks driving, and wonder if they are about to get shocked this year during tax time.

Are these recipients are risk of owing the IRS money or losing disability benefits?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I see a lot of elderly folks driving, and wonder if they are about to get shocked this year during tax time.
> 
> Are these recipients are risk of owing the IRS money or losing disability benefits?


Yes. Do not exceed $800/month in net income.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Rat said:


> Yes. Do not exceed $800/month in net income.


 Is that counting the funds already coming in before rideshare income?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Is that counting the funds already coming in before rideshare income?


No. Pension and 401(k) and IRA don't count, just earned income. If you have ACA tax credits, any income will effect that.

This is for losing benefits. Some tax may apply, but with new standard deduction it is unlikely


----------

